# Grundausbildung bei der Bundeswehr x12



## armin (9 Aug. 2010)




----------



## Q (9 Aug. 2010)

und dann erst mal ab zum Duschen  :thx:


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Aug. 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bobby35 (9 Aug. 2010)

Danke dir


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2010)

Mit diesem Rekruten würd ich gerne ein Nahkampftraining absolvieren


----------



## General (9 Aug. 2010)

Ach so ist das heute beim Bund


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2010)

Zu meiner Zeit gab es sowas nicht  Schade


----------

